# punch biopsy of the breast



## mwarmke (Dec 15, 2009)

our physician did a punch biopsy of breast tissue using the punch instrument; it really isn't an excision biopsy or aspiration with a needle.  I am wondering what cpt code to use for this part of procedure.  I have looked everywhere but can't find the code it leads me to sking 11100-11101 pr tp 19100-19102 but neither description really describes it as a punch type biopsy

Thank you


----------



## eadun2000 (Dec 16, 2009)

punch biopsies are 11100-11101


----------



## mwarmke (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks I thought so just wanted to clarify


----------

